# Building an Enclosure for a Baby Redfoot



## LemmyBites (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi there, I am user Rutibegga's other half. We live in Philly and just bought a redfoot baby from a breeder on this site. While I was originally very apprehensive of my partner's tortoise obsession (we already have a bunch of furry mouths to feed), the fact that I get to build a cool indoor tropical enclosure sold me. I have been researching and working on the enclosure for the past few days. Trogdor the Burninator (the baby) will be living primarily indoors for the first year and definitely during the winter, so I want to be sure this enclosure will work for ~4-5 years. So far, this is my plan:

*Layout:*

3' x 4' fully enclosed wood table with a 1 x 3' upper level accessible via ramp, for a total of 15 sqft
Plywood floor will be sealed with a wood sealant and covered with a shower curtain
20" walls with plexiglass viewing windows on 2 sides
plexiglass and plywood hinged top
Basking rock on upper level approx. 8" below the UV + heat lamps (is this OK?)
food and water dishes + several hiding areas on bottom level
Plants: aloe, a few tortoise-safe herbs, lamium, maybe some moss. All will be organic.
Rocks & driftwood to add interest
Substrate - still researching what's best for babies. Looks like sphagnum moss and coco coir?

*Equipment:*

ZooMed combo lamp fixture and turtle lamp combo pack
LED or compact fluorescent strip for plants (TBD)
MistKing system with 2 misting nozzles and a timer (unsure of how often to mist - anyone know?)
ZooMed digital thermometer/humidity gauge placed at substrate level
Does this all seem OK? Is there anything you would change? I will be sure to post photos as I go along.


----------



## Ida K (Jul 22, 2015)

I've read somewhere that it's best if the tortoise cannot see the outside through any clear material because they will try to go through it and it will stress them out. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, Ida! I've seen a number of enclosures on here that have windows, and mine are above substrate level, so I'm hoping they'll be ok. If not, I can black out or cover the lower half.

Here's what we've done so far--it took a lot of cursing and splinters, but we have a basic box.


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 24, 2015)

Today I added some hairpin legs:






I fitted the upper level:





And then the first coat of stain went on. I also waterproofed the base on the inside:





Side view:





Tomorrow the second coat of stain goes on, then I'll start the foam rock walls!


----------



## mijojr (Jul 25, 2015)

The tortoise wI'll definately spend all day trying to get out I'd they can see through it. I guess you can test it iut, But I believe you will find the same result


----------



## Rutibegga (Jul 25, 2015)

It's hard to tell, but there's about nine inches between the bottom and the window. Even with substrate, it should be above eye level for the first few years, after which we will be transitioning to a larger enclose and an outdoor one.

If it's a problem, we will just have to block it with something.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 25, 2015)

It is a good size for babies but not sure it will last you 4/5 years as your tort will need much more room as he grows, so depending on your torts rate of growth you made need to update sooner.

When you say _foam rock walls_ are you planning on making artificial rocks out of foam? Only I think that could be dangerous if the tort tries to nibble them and bits break off - he could choke.

Also I don't know what sort of bulbs those are in your list but just make sure they are not coiled in any way.


----------



## Rutibegga (Jul 25, 2015)

Not coiled bulbs! 

The foam walls are going to be coated with cement and a masonry sealant. @LemmyBites can explain in better detail, but they'll be very hard, safe, and not at all edible by the tort. They're just to add visual interest.


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 27, 2015)

Hopefully the windows won't be a problem; if they are, we will adapt the enclosure as needed. I based the design partly on this enclosure built by Vicki Hale, which I've seen referenced in quite a few places.

It was a productive weekend! I finished staining the wood (darker than I wanted, oh well) and installed the plexiglass windows. Cutting the plexi turned out to be a chore, and I made a rather expensive mistake and cracked a sheet. Ultimately, I had to use an angle grinder.






Next I started cutting and fitting the rock walls, which are made from insulating foam. In addition to decoration, I am hoping they will help retain a bit of heat in the winter months. I managed to cut my finger 





When we're done, the foam will be covered with 2 coats of unsanded grout, painted, and mortar sealant so it will be very hard and tortoise-proof. Rutibegga helped me apply the first coat:





Then I fit and stained the lid. The back has a hole cut out for the heat/UV lamps, and the front is plexiglass, so it is 100% enclosed. There will be hinges in the middle so the front half can be lifted up easily for feeding and cleaning.


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 29, 2015)

We've been working on the rock walls for the past couple of evenings. First, we applied 2 coats of grout. Last night we finished painting them. Tonight, I'll put the first coat of masonry sealant on to make sure they are completely inedible  Next up is figuring out how to make the top level safe so the little guy can't fall off. I need to build some kind of wall...





I also did more research on CHEs and UVB. It turns out the bulb I got (ZooMed) was one of the bad coiled ones, so it's going back. I ordered a Mega Ray MVB 70W to supplement outdoor time, and a CHE with a rheostat for nighttime heat.


----------



## Rutibegga (Jul 29, 2015)

Rutibegga said:


> Not coiled bulbs!



And they weren't "coiled," but the wrong type regardless. Thanks for sending us down a lighting and heating research rabbithole, @Lyn W. We appreciate everyone's input on this project.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 29, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 30, 2015)

Last night I put the first coat of sealant on the "rocks." It's a bit shinier than I intended!











Tonight I'll begin installing the Mist King system and possibly build the ramp to the upper level. Rutibegga is working on plants...


----------



## mijojr (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 31, 2015)

Last night the CHE ceramic socket and bulb arrived, so we got those set up. It will be ~8" from the top of the substrate, is hanging from a secured hook (not clamped), and is positioned to radiate heat throughout the enclosure. It will be connected to a rheostat and timer, and the cord will be secured and run through a hole in the back wall. Does this set up look OK to experienced folks? *Edited to add that we will obviously test the heat/light system before the tortoise goes in. I am thinking we may need to raise the CHE up another inch or two.





CHE is in the front left corner. Basking light/halogen lamp will be in the middle/back over the upper level:


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 31, 2015)

With a closed habitat, you may not need night heat in the summer. Says the person without air conditioning. Just check your temps. 

You can put a trailing plant on the habitat to screen the window. I keep large houseplants in front of mine. The tortoises feel safer & screened, but I can still see in. The plants benefit from the lights in the habitat, too.


----------



## samsmom (Jul 31, 2015)

looks great, cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## LemmyBites (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks @johnsonboswell! That's very helpful. I don't think we will need the heat for a few weeks--the ambient temp is 80 to 85 in that room at the moment. We may need it at night; we'll see. Great idea about the plant as well.


----------



## LemmyBites (Aug 2, 2015)

We added some coco coir substrate (need more), plants, a ramp, and a wall to prevent the little guy from tumbling. The wall is made of branches and is well secured with wood glue and several dozen wooden dowels drilled through the pieces and into the plywood. Plants so far include lamium, mondo grass, and small hostas. I'm hoping to add moss or another trailing plant the wood wall. 

We also added lighting. We've got two T8 lights for the plants and a MVB on the top basking area. Now we need to add enough coco and sphagnum moss to plant the plants! Also a hide for the back corner. Temp is 82 this morning and humidity is at 85% on the bottom level.


----------



## LemmyBites (Aug 4, 2015)

I decided against the hostas (probably will get too big) and ordered some tort-safe houseplants plants I think the baby will enjoy, and which will look better in a tropical enclosure: 2 parlor palms, a dwarf snake (mother-in-law's tongue) plant, and a red prayer plant. Eventually, I'd like to find a trailing plant with smaller foliage than the lamium. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 4, 2015)

You did a really nice job on your enclosure! I just want to show you how much mine grew in one year.... So plan on upgrading! I am!


----------



## LemmyBites (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks christinaland! When the time comes, we will probably cut a hole in one side and create a passage to another enclosed table


----------



## LemmyBites (Aug 5, 2015)

Troggie got some new plants and sphagnum Moss to destroy:







Enjoying a snack:





The humidity is at 99%, which makes me a little nervous! Temps are fine in the low to mid 80s, I just worry about mold.


----------



## LemmyBites (Aug 30, 2015)

The plants are doing pretty well and the humidity is down to 80 or 85%. Tort seems very happy!


----------



## proview3r (Aug 31, 2015)

that is such a cool enclosure!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, we're already on take 2! The top access with lights on top turned out to be a real problem. It's hard to reach Troggy when he's in the back bottom corner. But the biggest issue was my fat cat! She loved to lie on the top and actually broke through the plexiglas the other day and fell into the enclosure. Thankfully cat and tort were unharmed, just confused. 

So, next up is a larger, 2 story, 2x6 foot enclosure with access from the front. I'm hoping to finish it within the week. Photos to come...


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 8, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Well, we're already on take 2! The top access with lights on top turned out to be a real problem. It's hard to reach Troggy when he's in the back bottom corner. But the biggest issue was my fat cat! She loved to lie on the top and actually broke through the plexiglas the other day and fell into the enclosure. Thankfully cat and tort were unharmed, just confused.
> 
> So, next up is a larger, 2 story, 2x6 foot enclosure with access from the front. I'm hoping to finish it within the week. Photos to come...


Certainly keeping you busy but well worth it - looks great.


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 8, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Certainly keeping you busy but well worth it - looks great.



New enclosure will be bigger and better! Trogdor is napping right now, completely unaware that his world is about to expand. 

I'm not sure he'll appreciate the fact the his room is also my guitar practice room, but he'll just have to deal.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 9, 2015)

The Great Fat Cat Incid

ent of 2015 resulted in a new and improved build. It's 24W x 72L x 42H with a pair of ramps connecting the 2 floors. Troggy loves climbing the ramp in his current enclosure, so I think he'll enjoy his little landing area between the two ramps. It's 8x10 so plenty of room to turn.

Since it's bigger than his current enclosure, and we're already having trouble keeping the back corners above 80, we got another CHE, as well as another UVB basking lamp, so he'll have one of each per floor. I also got more plants (jmbamboo seller on Amazon is awesome, lots of tort safe plants) and a second fluorescent strip light to keep them growing. No more lights on top of the enclosure--it'll all be inside this time.

The inside wood is sealed with 2 coats of water based polyurethane, and we will line it with shower curtains. I ditched the rock walls. I love them, but it's too much work to do again!

That's it so far. Tomorrow I'll paint, attach the doors, and then we give it a week to air out and cure before the big move.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 10, 2015)

First coat of paint is on. I used leftover paint I had on hand. It looks kind of like a giant dollhouse now, haha.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 10, 2015)

Paint is almost finished, and top doors are on. I thought about using sliding doors, but this way @Rutibegga can access a larger area at a time. Plus, I didn't have to cut plexiglass, which was such a nightmare last time around.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Well, we're already on take 2! The top access with lights on top turned out to be a real problem. It's hard to reach Troggy when he's in the back bottom corner. But the biggest issue was my fat cat! She loved to lie on the top and actually broke through the plexiglas the other day and fell into the enclosure. Thankfully cat and tort were unharmed, just confused.
> 
> So, next up is a larger, 2 story, 2x6 foot enclosure with access from the front. I'm hoping to finish it within the week. Photos to come...



Oh no! After all that work.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 10, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! After all that work.



I know, right?  I could just mend and modify the current enclosure, but I learned a lot from the first build (equipment placement, access points, etc), and we also know more about Troggy's likes and dislikes. He'll need a bigger one in a year or two anyway, so...might as well upgrade him now.


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh no! After all that work.



The upshot is that, while the first build was great in a lot of ways, there were some flaws that made it less than ideal: corners that were really hard (and perhaps a bit dangerous) for me to reach, sorry of precarious lighting setup, and of course, the plexiglass lid-turned cat trap. And Troggy will have more climbing, which have loves, as well as more space. So it's not the worst thing that could have happened. 

This little bugger has no idea how much work he is. Worth it (says the person not doing the whole build - though I think, despite her admission that she prefers leopards, @LemmyBites would agree.)


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 11, 2015)

I am loving it so far!! Thank you so much for posting all these pics in progress! So helpful! You did an amazing job on the first one and it looks like this second one will be even better. It kinda does look like a dollhouse - which is pretty cute!  I can't wait to see the finished product! Troggy is very lucky to have you both!


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 12, 2015)

Realllllly cool. 

Very impressive skills! luck Tort!


----------



## Paschendale52 (Nov 12, 2015)

Have you considered coating the inside with DryLok masonry sealant? People make aquariums out of plywood coated in that stuff so it should hold off any moisture issues, that way you don't have to line it with a shower curtain.
I really dig the new enclosure, it'll be neat to see it all finished up.


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow, super nice build! What a lucky tortoise you have!


----------



## Ariel Perez (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow thats an awesome enclosure! I followed everything through. Please keep updates coming, would love to see the finished product!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's been an adventure so far, that's for sure.

I did consider using Drylok but wasn't sure if I should since it was all marked for use on masonry and not wood. Now I feel dumb that that's what I was supposed to get. Whoops! At this point, I'd have to sand off the polyurethane, at least on the parts that hold the substrate.

By the way, the cat in my avatar is Lemmy, the one who broke the lid on the other enclosure.  Very bad cat!


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 13, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Thanks guys! It's been an adventure so far, that's for sure.
> 
> I did consider using Drylok but wasn't sure if I should since it was all marked for use on masonry and not wood. Now I feel dumb that that's what I was supposed to get. Whoops! At this point, I'd have to sand off the polyurethane, at least on the parts that hold the substrate.
> 
> By the way, the cat in my avatar is Lemmy, the one who broke the lid on the other enclosure.  Very bad cat!


Lemmy is such a cutie!


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 13, 2015)

Michelle D said:


> Lemmy is such a cutie!



We call her The Blobulon. Because she's all blobby.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 15, 2015)

I ended up swapping out the door hinges for better ones. The doors now close fully and stay shut. I also caulked and added weatherstripping around the lid. I think I failed to mention before that the lid and bottom are insulated with a layer of foam. I'm hoping this enclosure will be much less drafty and more energy efficient. 

Next up: finish installing lights, CHEs, and MVBs, second coat of paint on the doors, attach plexiglass windows. Then we're ready to move him in! Wednesday will probably be moving day.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 15, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> I ended up swapping out the door hinges for better ones. The doors now close fully and stay shut. I also caulked and added weatherstripping around the lid. I think I failed to mention before that the lid and bottom are insulated with a layer of foam. I'm hoping this enclosure will be much less drafty and more energy efficient.
> 
> Next up: finish installing lights, CHEs, and MVBs, second coat of paint on the doors, attach plexiglass windows. Then we're ready to move him in! Wednesday will probably be moving day.


Looks great! Keep the info coming! I liked your new design so we are trying to build it too. Appreciate you sharing your journey!  the insulation is a great idea!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Michelle! Hope your build goes well.

Today I finished the doors and added some el cheapo knobs I found. Well, I sort of finished the doors. Somehow I only got four 11x14 sheets of plexi when I needed 8, so I get to make another run to the hardware store  

Next I installed the light (24" 2xT12 fluorescent), the CHE and rheostat (controller is hidden on the left side), and the MVB on the upper level. I can't install the 48" fluorescent strip, MVB, and CHE on the bottom level until we move Troggy! His new plants are squished into his current enclosure, which is apparent cramping his style. 

That's it for today! Tomorrow I might post about a fun related side project, if I'm far enough along with it.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 15, 2015)

Also forgot to mention that the whole thing is on 5 casters so we can get to the cords and outlets behind it, or to clean. You can't really tell from the photos.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 15, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Thanks Michelle! Hope your build goes well.
> 
> Today I finished the doors and added some el cheapo knobs I found. Well, I sort of finished the doors. Somehow I only got four 11x14 sheets of plexi when I needed 8, so I get to make another run to the hardware store
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you! Those close up pics help a lot! Do your doors stay closed good? I was wondering if I needed a latch or something. Understand what you mean about having to pick up more at the hardware store. We continually have do do this, with each project!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, the doors stay closed pretty tightly. I used overlay cabinet hinges that have a bit of spring to them. They were $12 for a 10 pack, I think.


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 17, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> We added some coco coir substrate (need more), plants, a ramp, and a wall to prevent the little guy from tumbling. The wall is made of branches and is well secured with wood glue and several dozen wooden dowels drilled through the pieces and into the plywood. Plants so far include lamium, mondo grass, and small hostas. I'm hoping to add moss or another trailing plant the wood wall.
> 
> We also added lighting. We've got two T8 lights for the plants and a MVB on the top basking area. Now we need to add enough coco and sphagnum moss to plant the plants! Also a hide for the back corner. Temp is 82 this morning and humidity is at 85% on the bottom level.


What plants did you got


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 17, 2015)

Spider plants, prayer plant, mother in laws tongue (dracaena I think), and parlor palms.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 17, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> The Great Fat Cat Incid
> 
> ent of 2015 resulted in a new and improved build. It's 24W x 72L x 42H with a pair of ramps connecting the 2 floors. Troggy loves climbing the ramp in his current enclosure, so I think he'll enjoy his little landing area between the two ramps. It's 8x10 so plenty of room to turn.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me how you built the ramp? Did you use a hinge to attach them so you can lift them to clean?


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 17, 2015)

No hinge, though that's a great idea! I just measures, cut, and attached the ramps to the sides with deck screws. Both ramps also have foot hold "steps" and I mixed in sand with the wood sealant to make them grippier for little tort feet.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 17, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> No hinge, though that's a great idea! I just measures, cut, and attached the ramps to the sides with deck screws. Both ramps also have foot hold "steps" and I mixed in sand with the wood sealant to make them grippier for little tort feet.


Ohh like the sand idea!!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's the side project I mentioned: a plaque for Trogdor's enclosure featuring a redfoot version of his namesake! This part was a lot of fun. 

Looks like Thursday will be moving day now.


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 17, 2015)

That's odd...it didn't attach the first time.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 17, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> That's odd...it didn't attach the first time.


Very cool!! What medium did you use for picture?


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 17, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Spider plants, prayer plant, mother in laws tongue (dracaena I think), and parlor palms.


Ok ty


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 20, 2015)

Moving day is here! We moved the CHE, MVB, and fluorescent lights from the old enclosure, installed them on the first level, and put all the plants and substrate in. Trogdor is currently exploring his new home.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 20, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Moving day is here! We moved the CHE, MVB, and fluorescent lights from the old enclosure, installed them on the first level, and put all the plants and substrate in. Trogdor is currently exploring his new home.


It looks AMAZING!! Great job! The big boy looks very happy in his new place.  That plaque fits perfect. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you! I do need to modify the upper ramp. He had trouble climbing up because it's a bit too slick with the wood sealant, even with the sand in it. So I'll probably glue some rubber strips to it or something.The temps are rising from the low 80s at the moment. I think it's taking a bit of time for the substrate to fully warm up. Otherwise, he's a bit nervous but is tromping around and exploring. He already found some hiding spots he likes. 

Here are a few more shots of the two basking areas, equipment, and a super secret undercover tortoise.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 21, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> Thank you! I do need to modify the upper ramp. He had trouble climbing up because it's a bit too slick with the wood sealant, even with the sand in it. So I'll probably glue some rubber strips to it or something.The temps are rising from the low 80s at the moment. I think it's taking a bit of time for the substrate to fully warm up. Otherwise, he's a bit nervous but is tromping around and exploring. He already found some hiding spots he likes.
> 
> Here are a few more shots of the two basking areas, equipment, and a super secret undercover tortoise.
> 
> ...


On my ramps I just stapled sandpaper to the ramps. Excellent traction, and also good for the nails. Just replace when it wears away. Just a thought. 
Now here's the devious side of my mind. I considered building a ramp(indoors)to nowhere, well to the wall, Out of slate and just on the verge of being to steep for my adults to climb. Then put s strawberry at the top. I was going to name it "the clawinator". Exercise and nail(claw) trimmer in one. My missis said it was too cruel.


----------



## Rutibegga (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> On my ramps I just stapled sandpaper to the ramps. Excellent traction, and also good for the nails. Just replace when it wears away. Just a thought.
> Now here's the devious side of my mind. I considered building a ramp(indoors)to nowhere, well to the wall, Out of slate and just on the verge of being to steep for my adults to climb. Then put s strawberry at the top. I was going to name it "the clawinator". Exercise and nail(claw) trimmer in one. My missis said it was too cruel.



Troggy's ramp is just on the verge of being too steep. We just watched his tenuous climb back to the 2nd level and felt a little bad about it. He also hasn't gone to the first level on his own--probably because it's so steep. It's like a sandpaper sliding board.


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 22, 2015)

Rutibegga said:


> Troggy's ramp is just on the verge of being too steep. We just watched his tenuous climb back to the 2nd level and felt a little bad about it. He also hasn't gone to the first level on his own--probably because it's so steep. It's like a sandpaper sliding board.





LemmyBites said:


> Thank you! I do need to modify the upper ramp. He had trouble climbing up because it's a bit too slick with the wood sealant, even with the sand in it. So I'll probably glue some rubber strips to it or something.The temps are rising from the low 80s at the moment. I think it's taking a bit of time for the substrate to fully warm up. Otherwise, he's a bit nervous but is tromping around and exploring. He already found some hiding spots he likes.
> 
> Here are a few more shots of the two basking areas, equipment, and a super secret undercover tortoise.
> 
> ...


That happened to our top ramp as well. During the building of it we tested it out with Spike and it looked too difficult for her so we had to modify. 
Can you tell me what substrate you used? And also where did you purchase the temp/humidity gauge? Did you notice if the foam on top and bottom are helping? Did you think the rock walls in the earlier build helped temp retention at all? I haven't added any foam yet. Did you buy the foam at a hardware store? Also what kind of floresent stip lighting do you have? Do they provide heat or mainly light for plants?


----------



## LemmyBites (Nov 22, 2015)

Michelle D said:


> That happened to our top ramp as well. During the building of it we tested it out with Spike and it looked too difficult for her so we had to modify.
> Can you tell me what substrate you used? And also where did you purchase the temp/humidity gauge? Did you notice if the foam on top and bottom are helping? Did you think the rock walls in the earlier build helped temp retention at all? I haven't added any foam yet. Did you buy the foam at a hardware store? Also what kind of floresent stip lighting do you have? Do they provide heat or mainly light for plants?



The substrate is coco coir with sphagnum moss on top.

The gauge is from Home Depot, cost $10 or so.

The foam insulation seems to be working well. We haven't had any problems maintaining heat or humidity at all. I don't know if the rock walls helped much. I think foam on the top and bottom is better. 

Foam came in a pack from the hardware store. Just regular insulating rigid foam.

The lights are T8 and T12 shop lights with aquarium/plant bulbs in them. They don't produce much heat at all, they're mostly for the plants and so we can see better.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Michelle D (Nov 23, 2015)

LemmyBites said:


> The substrate is coco coir with sphagnum moss on top.
> 
> The gauge is from Home Depot, cost $10 or so.
> 
> ...


THANKS! You've been so helpful!! Your build is beautiful! You are gifted!


----------



## NolaBillie (Dec 3, 2015)

The new palace is great! All those doors are really well thought-out. Nice going again


----------



## jwr0201 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ida K said:


> I've read somewhere that it's best if the tortoise cannot see the outside through any clear material because they will try to go through it and it will stress them out. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.



_No need to fog or cover the glass. That is an old myth, and it indicates you've been reading the old wrong info. _This is part of Tom (The Dog Trainer)'s response to a previous like inquiry.


----------



## Torkoal#1 (Apr 29, 2022)

LemmyBites said:


> We added some coco coir substrate (need more), plants, a ramp, and a wall to prevent the little guy from tumbling. The wall is made of branches and is well secured with wood glue and several dozen wooden dowels drilled through the pieces and into the plywood. Plants so far include lamium, mondo grass, and small hostas. I'm hoping to add moss or another trailing plant the wood wall.
> 
> We also added lighting. We've got two T8 lights for the plants and a MVB on the top basking area. Now we need to add enough coco and sphagnum moss to plant the plants! Also a hide for the back corner. Temp is 82 this morning and humidity is at 85% on the bottom level.


How did this setup work. Any of the ramp or exposed wood was it sealed with something clear or just kiln dryed and it lasted


----------

